
Ask HN: Degoogling – Google Voice alternative? - mac01021
I&#x27;m considering leaving behind my google account, to be surveilled no more (or, more realistically, to be surveilled significantly less).<p>GMail is pretty easy to replace with another email service.<p>But I wonder if anyone can recommend a suitable replacement for Google Voice.  Importantly, I am willing to pay a monthly bill in US Dollars, but I&#x27;m not a business, just a household with two adults, so it shouldn&#x27;t cost much.<p>Some requirements:<p><pre><code>    - I want to make and receive calls over the internet on both my smartphone and from my desktop.  

    - I want voicemails, when I miss a call, to be delivered to my email.  Ideally both as an audio file and with a transcription, but I could live with just the audio.

    - It&#x27;s ok if I can only make calls within the US.

    - I want to port in my existing number which is now my google voice number

    - I want to be able to port my number out again.</code></pre>
======
ocdtrekkie
Have you looked at the options on a list like this:
[https://getvoip.com/blog/2016/10/10/google-voice-
alternative...](https://getvoip.com/blog/2016/10/10/google-voice-
alternatives/)

Grasshopper is the one I've heard plenty of commercials for, MightyCall
cropped up multiple times during a quick search, others are listed too.

Personally I just left my Google Voice account behind and ported it's number
to my cell carrier. But email/desktop integration isn't a key need for me.

